# No wonder



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My truck always looks like a dump inside. I was bored this morning, (not a lot of building materials selling in the middle of a snowstorm) so I took everything out of it to see just what I had in there I could get rid of. The answer, nothing. I have an extended cab, and I guess I'll never see the back floor. What do you people carry with you? I found:
1 spinning rod
1 fly rod
1 chest pack (vest)
a boat bag with a pair of waders, boots, fleece jacket and rainsuit.
2 pr work gloves
a towstrap and a couple hooks
load binders and bungees
3 flares
a fire extinguisher
a GI shovel
Jumper cables
wide brim pigskin fishing hat. It's my good luck charm.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Esox it sounds like the only thing you didn't have was the boat.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

what i carry with me is in my tool box
golf balls
jumper cables
gloves hat
takle box
tow strap
flares 
and a whole lot more that i can't see that is on bottom


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

What are the golf balls for? It's almost fishing season.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Tailgaters.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

well i worked at a golf course so i just put them back there at forgot about them. i should take them out to make more room for my other fishing gear


----------

